# I finally figured it out.



## Martial D (Feb 4, 2018)

So the reason I first joined this forum was to get help figuring out what my WC lineage was. Studied for about 8 years in the 90s, and henceforth lost contact with my instructor. I never did find out exactly who he learned from, or if I did I had long since forgotten over the last decades. I even posted a video of my SLT here, but it was never conclusively solved.

Well, I recently got back in touch with my old sifu, and as it turns out his sifu was a student of Sam Kwok. I guess now I can get involved in the lineage squabbles. Yay me.

Anyway, after finding this out I looked him up. This is the sort of WC I was taught.


----------



## wckf92 (Feb 5, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## wckf92 (Feb 5, 2018)

I must gave missed your SLT form video. 
So, now that you know your granddaddy is Sam kwok...is your SLT like his?


----------



## Martial D (Feb 5, 2018)

wckf92 said:


> I must gave missed your SLT form video.
> So, now that you know your granddaddy is Sam kwok...is your SLT like his?


Very similar yes. There are a couple of minor differences.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 5, 2018)

You know, even though you now know your lineage, I don't think you're required to join in on the lineage fights. You could just set an example for the others and rise above the squabbles..


----------



## Poppity (Feb 5, 2018)

No way... quick, quick!! post that your lineage is the one true lineage, and only you and your school were taught the pure/traditional/secret wing chun... don't forget to adopt a very patronising tone about other lineages and alpha mansplain how what they do is laughable and WRONG!!!.

It's the unwritten tenet of Wing Chun... and some say, its much more important than even practising or learning wing chun in the first place.


----------



## Bino TWT (Feb 11, 2018)

Whenever you'd like to have some light lineage sparring, just let me know. We can ease you into it so you can get the hang of it. Wouldn't want you to jump out there unprepared.


----------



## Martial D (Feb 12, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> Whenever you'd like to have some light lineage sparring, just let me know. We can ease you into it so you can get the hang of it. Wouldn't want you to jump out there unprepared.


Bah, what harm can you be. You don't even have the troo kompleet Wing Chun (tm)


----------



## Bino TWT (Feb 12, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Bah, what harm can you be. You don't even have the troo kompleet Wing Chun (tm)



You are correct! I have the complete Wing Tsun (tm) because GM Yip Man specifically did not want the WC spelling used.


----------



## Martial D (Feb 12, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> You are correct! I have the complete Wing Tsun (tm) because GM Yip Man specifically did not want the WC spelling used.


It's actually spelled Vyng Chon. I wouldn't expect you to know that though. Only those of us with the secret 4th and 5th(secret) empty hand forms were taught the true spelling.


----------



## Bino TWT (Feb 12, 2018)

Martial D said:


> It's actually spelled Vyng Chon. I wouldn't expect you to know that though. Only those of us with the secret 4th and 5th(secret) empty hand forms were taught the true spelling.



4th & 5th? Is that all? There are branches of non-Yip Man WC that have over 16 empty hand forms and several weapon forms. You still hqave secrets to seek young grasshoppa...


----------



## Martial D (Feb 12, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> 4th & 5th? Is that all? There are branches of non-Yip Man WC that have over 16 empty hand forms and several weapon forms. You still hqave secrets to seek young grasshoppa...


Oh, you didn't get the 18th and 19th form? Pshhaw.


----------



## Buka (Feb 12, 2018)

Great thread, fun interaction between posters. Love reading it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> You know, even though you now know your lineage, I don't think you're required to join in on the lineage fights. You could just set an example for the others and rise above the squabbles..



You OBVIOUSLY never trained CMA OR Wing Chun...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2018)

Martial D said:


> So the reason I first joined this forum was to get help figuring out what my WC lineage was. Studied for about 8 years in the 90s, and henceforth lost contact with my instructor. I never did find out exactly who he learned from, or if I did I had long since forgotten over the last decades. I even posted a video of my SLT here, but it was never conclusively solved.



Congratulations



Martial D said:


> Well, I recently got back in touch with my old sifu, and as it turns out his sifu was a student of Sam Kwok. I guess now I can get involved in the lineage squabbles. Yay me.



Welcome to the fray.... and let me be the first to say..... your kung fu is no good...you're lineage does it all wrong  (By the way..... technically I am not in any Wing Chun Lineage, but I have always like what I saw from Sam Kwok)


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 13, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> You know, even though you now know your lineage, I don't think you're required to join in on the lineage fights. You could just set an example for the others and rise above the squabbles..


Heresy!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 13, 2018)

Snark said:


> and some say, its much more important than even practising or learning wing chun in the first place.


Wait, you mean I can get into the lineage wars without even training WC?? Woohoo!


----------



## Poppity (Feb 14, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Wait, you mean I can get into the lineage wars without even training WC?? Woohoo!


 
Definitely, I'd pick a lineage the same way most British people pick their football teams... no connection but it was extremely popular when you were young.

A true self-respecting lineage warrior doesn't have time to train in a Kwoon... we are busy developing our Keyboard Chi Sau! Leopard Paw mouse Click! (some people do a Bil Sau Mouse click which is WRONG! how I laugh and point) and most importantly Pak Sau monitor adjustment to show the computer whose boss. In your screen! computer!


----------



## Martial D (Feb 14, 2018)

Snark said:


> Definitely, I'd pick a lineage the same way most British people pick their football teams... no connection but it was extremely popular when you were young.
> 
> A true self-respecting lineage warrior doesn't have time to train in a Kwoon... we are busy developing our Keyboard Chi Sau! Leopard Paw mouse Click! (some people do a Bil Sau Mouse click which is WRONG! how I laugh and point) and most importantly Pak Sau monitor adjustment to show the computer whose boss. In your screen! computer!


I can see you were trained by amateurs. The only true way to click your mouse is with jum sau. Use your wrist in case your fingers are disabled.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2018)

The biggest problem I had when I trained Wing Chun were the lineage fights I had with myself
One lineage was Ip Man - Ip Chun - Teacher 1
My second teacher made matters even worse becuase he was from
Ip Man - Ho Kam Ming - Fong Chi Wing - Teacher 2
and
Ip Man - Leung Sheung - Fak Tak Ling - Teacher 2

I would argue with myself for hours about which lineage had it right....inevitably it would disintegrate into a challenge....of which...I always lost...since all I had was sil lum tao


----------

